# dog ate goat feed with rumensin in it!



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Our 115 lb lab is on a diet, and being a lab, is a bit "food-driven". Anyhow, this morning, I fed pelleted feed to the kids in their creep in the barn before feeding the rest of the stock. One of the doelings rubbed UNDER the feeder, pushing it up and dumping about a cup of it onto the cement outside the pen. I ignored it and went out to feed. When I came back in from feeding, the lab was licking it up. I didn't think about it for about 1/2 an hour then DING, the light went off. We dosed the lab with peroxide until he vomited the pellets and some of his breakfast kibble. He seems totally fine but I'm worried. Should I be doing anything else? I couldn't find anything that said rumensin was toxic to dogs, but I know its horrible for horses.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

It takes a lot more than that to hurt a dog- 

Ionophores are what hurts canines- bovatec(Lasalocid), etc. it builds up- one dose is no worry.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

There was a big discussion about this recently over on the Boer Goats Yahoo group. Lots of people have LGDs that have eaten it all their lives.

Relax. He'll be fine. 

It _is_ very toxic to horses, though.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah our dogs will lick up any leftovers, even if they've already had brkfast.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My lab mix LOVES layer pellets, goat food, and scratch. Layer pellets will give her MAJOR diarrhea. Labs think they need to eat ALL the time, mine is borderline just starting to get fat, but my friends lab is a beer keg on legs. Ok started researching Rumensin umm you giving it to your goats for more pound gain-age? Not going to post all the info I found on it but I am familiar with MSDS sheets thought you might need to know this.

Incompatibility: May react with strong oxidizing agents (e.g., peroxides, permanganates, nitric acid, etc.).

Peroxide is what is best to use if you need to make your dog vomit quickly. 30 minutes the food is still in the belly of the dog, should be ok.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

My dogs nibble goat feed without any ill effects. I'd be more concerned if the goats got into the dog food.


----------

